# Anyone heard of a JASMA exhaust?



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bought my first skyline few months ago an R33 GTS-T, it has a really good beasty sounding exhaust fitted. I had a look what type it is and its a JASMA, but ive never heard of one? anyone know if they are any good and where they come from?

cheers..


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats just like the japanese stamp to say it meets whatever standards i think.

Like an E mark for example.

You'll see jasma on most imported cars with aftermarket exhausts. Our HKS, Blitz, Fujitsubo Giken and Kakimoto exhausts were all JASMA stamped


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

did a quick google search for you 

Google

Japanese Automotive Sports Muffler Association (JASMA)

You can tell the brand of exhaust from the 3 digit code on the plate



> Akiyure Inc. 047
> Apekusera Inc. 048
> Iida Inc. 130
> Ikeda industry 003
> ...


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

cheers Adam mate!! didnt know that?


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't jasma made by hks!!!
I heard this some where


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

The association was formed to keep the Japanese governement from driving tuning companies out of business. By coming together they were able to get governement sactioning for their exhaust products. Meaning during the shaken (Japanese inspection) the car won't be faulted for having an unauthorized part. They also ensure production quality, train/certify exhaust personel, and stop false claims in advertising. Not all exhaust systems are JASMA stamped meaning they are usually circuit systems, however certain circuit systems are JASMA certified.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

gtroc said:


> Isn't jasma made by hks!!!
> I heard this some where


did you completly miss the posts above


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> did you completly miss the posts above


:chuckle:


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> did you completly miss the posts above


I don't understand any of it tbh


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

gtroc said:


> I don't understand any of it tbh


Jasma is a certain certification, which just states that the exhaust doesn't exceed a specific noise level and that it's up to current emission standards according to the Japanese law 

In other words, Jasma approved exhausts are road legal in JP 

Jasma has nothing to do with HKS as for example also the Mine's VX Titanium is Jasma approved :thumbsup:

HTH

Leo


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Multics said:


> The association was formed to keep the Japanese governement from driving tuning companies out of business. By coming together they were able to get governement sactioning for their exhaust products. Meaning during the shaken (Japanese inspection) the car won't be faulted for having an unauthorized part. They also ensure production quality, train/certify exhaust personel, and stop false claims in advertising. Not all exhaust systems are JASMA stamped meaning they are usually circuit systems, however certain circuit systems are JASMA certified.


Best explanation I've read to explain JASMA certification, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

Adam Kindness said:


> did a quick google search for you
> 
> Google
> 
> ...


ST May 099 
When I've read that on the exhaust, I believed it was the DB level 

But when i started the car, sporty quiet noise


----------

